# Layout for Shaleford Rail



## Balrog21 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All, 
New to the forum. Just wanted to say hi. Once I get 10 posts under my belt I will have pics and vids of my in progress layout. Some talented people here, and of course I'm glad to be here.
Best,
Bal


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Balrog -- Welcome to the forum. We all look forward to folks posting progress photos of their layouts. What scale do you model?


----------



## Balrog21 (Aug 21, 2013)

HO, and thanks for the welcome. Glad to be here.


----------

